# Levi Garrett snuff bottle?



## txtornado

After doing a lot of internet searching, I'm certain that's what I have. With 4 dots on the bottom. Problem is, I can't seem to find any info of when they started/stopped making them...it would be great to be able to date it. Could anyone please tell me? It's driving me crazy! 
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## cyberdigger

*"I received some history of Garrett snuffs from the kind folks at the Conwood Company L. P., in Memphis, Tn.: Garrett snuffs trace back to the efforts of John Garrett who built several mills (grist, lumber, and snuff) on the banks of Red Clay Creek near Yorklyn, Delaware in 1726. His son, Levi Garrett, inherited the snuff mill (the only one that made money). Levi is referred to as a tobacconist with offices in Philadelphia (if you look on the Levi Garrett chewing tobacco pouch you will see his store). Levi had two sons, Willams Evans Garrett and George Howell Garrett. The snuff business was renamed Levi Garrett and Sons, from where the name of the rappee snuff derives. W.E. stuck with the snuff, but George split. W.E. changed the name of the company to Willam E. Garrett Company, from whence the name of the Scotch and Sweet Snuff brand name derives. In 1857, with the maturation of his sons, the name is changed to William E. Garrett and Sons. The W.E. Garrett and Sons Scotch Snuff is trademarked in 1870, being one of the first ten tradmarks in US history, number 7, and the oldest trademark still in use in the US. After the death of Willam E. Garrett and William Garrett Jr., the remaining brother Walter sold the snuff mill to three of his employees for one dollar. That was the end of the Garrett name in ownership.* 
*James "Buck" Duke bought up every tobacco producer in the US in the late 1800's, including the Garrett snuff brands, as the American Tobacco Company. His monopoly was busted up by Teddy Roosevelt in 1907, and the snuff side became American Snuff Company. The other companies were George W. Helme, who I've never heard of, and the United States Tobacco Company, which nowadays produces Skoal, Copenhagen, and related products. The American Snuff Company moved to Memphis in 1912. After buying up some small producers in North Carolina, the company changed names to Conwood Company, L.P., to reflect the new diversity in 1966. In 1975 Levi Garrett chewing tobacco was introduced as a tribute to the founder of American tobacco production.* 
*So Garrett snuff is one of the oldest products ever produced on North American soil."*


----------



## txtornado

Yes, I read this very article earlier today on the snuffbox.org website-and I still have no idea when the bottle was made. No one on the web selling the bottle, Ebay or elsewhere, seems to have a clue. My best guess would be the 30's, but for all I know, it could have been a lot later.  I guess it will have to remain a mystery.


----------



## cyberdigger

Why don't you post a few pics of your bottle here? We can tell you it's age...


----------



## glass man

> George W. Helme


  HELME RAIL ROAD SNUFF JARS? PRETTY CHEAP AND COOL AMBER JARS.I HAVE HAD GARRET SNUFF BOTTLES WITH LABELS AND I THINK THEY WERE AS NEW AS THE 1960S OR SO. JAMIE


----------

